#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  O linux agora é pago?

## mcyberx

Da uma olhada nesse link:

http://info.abril.com.br/aberto/info...23082005-2.shl


Se não pagar é pirata?

----------


## maverick_cba

Fiquei sabendo dessa notícia tb e me parece que o Linux Torvals psiou na bola com a comunidade Linux. Parece que ele quer comercializar a marca linux (não o SO). Acho eu na minha opnião que isso foi uma apunhalada nas costas por parte dele, pois afinal a marca linux não teria chegado até onde se encontra se não fosse por causa da comunidade que ajudou no desenvolvimento do sistema.

De que adiantou criar GPL's e bla bla bla, se agora ela não serve pra nada?

Fiquei indignado. :@:

----------


## B1SH0P

nossa q imbecil!!!! eu não acredito, meu pq dps de tampo tempo com o linux ai ele vai fazer isso agora...isso eh realmente um absurdo...  :Frown: 6)  :Frown: 6)  :Frown: 6) :@: :@: :@: :@: 

issu eh de ingnar qualquer um... :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim:

----------


## mcyberx

[size=18px]aí pessoal, quando for comparar com o window$ não esqueça de dizer que o Linux agora é do Linu$ Torvald$[/size]

----------

vamos todos entao migrar para os BSD´s hehe

----------


## maverick_cba

Heheeh.. concordo...

Se por acaso eu não puder mais usar o Linux, daí vou usar Freebsd que aliás já uso ha algum tempo.

----------


## MAJOR

http://www.linuxmark.org/

Usuarios não teram que pagar , porem nada impede que as Distros que quiserem usar "Linux" em seus nomes , ex: Slackware Linux, RedHat Linux,
Debian Linux etc.. não repassem esse valor aos Usuários.

Vamos ver em que vai dar, por um lado ele está certo em proteger a marca, assim não faço um picole com a marca Linux.

Porem acho que vamos parar de usar Linux, e sim vamos usar muitos sistemas diferentes "Slackware" "Debian" "Suse" etc....
Claro que no fundo estaremos todos com o mesmo Kernel e applicações, porem....

 :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## MAJOR

Reproduzo trecho de um dos e-mails publicados pelo IDG Now, de autoria de seu leitor Carlos Ribeiro: Vi o artigo de vocês, e resolvi pesquisar um pouco. A história é muito mais longa e confusa do que se pode imaginar. Há vários anos atrás, uma empresa tentou registrar a marca Linux nos EUA. Um grupo de advogados conseguiu reverter o registro, mostrando que a marca pertence, de forma inequívoca, ao seu criador -- Linus Torvalds. Em 2000, em uma mensagem para a lista de email dos desenvolvedores d o kernel [1], Linus esclareceu sua posição. Entre outras coisas, ele é requerido por lei a defender sua marca, sob pena de não ter nenhum controle sobre ela. Isso tem implicações práticas -- se ele não defende a marca, alguém poderia registrá-la e enviar uma carta, um tipo de intimação, impedindo o uso da marca por ele mesmo, ou por um site relaciondo ao tema. Nesta mesma mensagem, o Linus já fala de uma taxa nominal. Ao que se depreende, o procedimento da marca já estava estabelecido desde então, e organismos como o Linux Journal já haviam sub licenciado a marca pelos procedimentos legais cabíveis. (...) Apenas para completar minha opinião, alguns pontos:
* A esta altura, já está confirmada uma coisa: do ponto de vista do Linus, não mudou nada nos últimos dias. Só o que mudou é que o representante legal da LMI na Austrália finalmente decidiu agir, cobrando, como é regular, pelo uso do termo Linux em marcas comerciais de terceiros.
* A regra do jogo é simples. Não é preciso pagar nada para usar o Linux. Se você quiser usar o termo Linux em uma entidade comercial (e portanto, associar a credibilidade do termo Linux ao seu nome), aí sim a empresa deve pagar.
* O objetivo não é arrecadar dinheiro, mas evitar que um 'pirata de marcas' use o nome Linux de forma incorreta, ou mesmo mal intencionada.
* O pessoal da lista do kernel, que tende a ser extremamente radical nestas questões, trocou menos de 10 mensagens a respeito. Para comparar, eles trocaram dezenas de mensagens sobre temas excitantes como um bug de paginação de memória do kernel, ou os patches para a versão 2.6.13-rc6-rt9.
* Resumo? Muito barulho por nada, ou quase nada. De resto, somente o pedido para que a LMI tenha mais cuidado e seja mais transparente com seus comunicados



http://br-linux.org/linux/

----------


## Pedro0278

Sou totalmente a favor do registro do nome Linux por Linus Torvalds.

100% apoiado... Se alguem tivesse a iniciativa de registrar o Open Office antes, aquela empresa do Rio de Janeiro não estaria dando dor de cabeça a comunidade Open Source.

Se a Microsoft tivesse registrado a marca Linux? 

Quem aqui no forum iria lá brigar com ela ja que a marca não tinha dono?

Agora a marca Linux tem realmente um dono, o seu devido dono... o pai dessa coisa maravilhosa que estamos usando agora e nada impede ele de cobrar um realzinho a mais a Red Hat e outras que estão fazendo fortuna com a "invenção" dele.

O que acho errado é cobrar pela distro não pela marca. E isso nada mais é que o reconhecimento de um esforço.

----------


## B1SH0P

putz major excelente esclarecimento... :good: :good: :good: :good: 
soh me restou algumas duvidas bestas 
1) :toim: a under teria q se tornar somente *Under* e naum *UnderLinux* 
2) :toim: se a slackware kiser mudar de slackware Linux p somente slackware td bem?

----------


## MAJOR

B1SH0P,
Olha só que bacana, lá no site deles http://www.linuxmark.org/, você preenche um formulario onde os mesmos analizam para você.


No caso de underlinux se encaixa em :
" Examples of Fair Use.
If you are a journalist interested in writing articles that include the term "Linux," you do not need a sublicense. If you are printing up pencils, stenciling T-shirts, or distributing coffee cups with a legend on them like "Linux®is the greatest!" or "Even my Mother uses Linux®!" this is normally considered "fair use".
http://www.linuxmark.org/who_needs.html

se tiver duvida, ai tem que mandar um formulario pra eles =]

----------


## mcyberx

Bom pelo que eu entendi é o seguinte:

O Slackware, Conectiva, Debian etc... vão ter que pagar para usar o nome Linux. Muito provavelmente essas marcas vão cobrar dos usuários.

Automaticamente o Linux será pago. Estou certo?

----------

> Bom pelo que eu entendi é o seguinte:
> 
> O Slackware, Conectiva, Debian etc... vão ter que pagar para usar o nome Linux. Muito provavelmente essas marcas vão cobrar dos usuários.
> 
> Automaticamente o Linux será pago. Estou certo?


N Ã O ! Se as empresas não usarem (citarem em suas caixinhas) o nome "Linux", não estarão pagando pelo uso da "marca", por isso não vão repassar para quem comprar suas caixinhas...

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> Bom pelo que eu entendi é o seguinte:
> 
> O Slackware, Conectiva, Debian etc... vão ter que pagar para usar o nome Linux. Muito provavelmente essas marcas vão cobrar dos usuários.
> 
> Automaticamente o Linux será pago. Estou certo?


Vai ser cobrado pelo uso da marca...
tipo a underlinux se fudeu nessa, vai ter que pagar por usar linux no nome.
Se o conectiva continuar a se chamar conectiva linux, eles vão ter que pagar por usar o nome, e não por distribuir o software sacou? Se se chamar conectiva somente, continua a mesma coisa.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

eu nao vo pagar porra nenhuma.. hehehehehe eu nao ganho porra nenhuma com o site como que eu vo pagar ??? aaHUAUHuAHHUA

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> eu nao vo pagar porra nenhuma.. hehehehehe eu nao ganho porra nenhuma com o site como que eu vo pagar ??? aaHUAUHuAHHUA


Vai ter que pagar cara... tu usa o nome linux....

A não ser que tu prove que tu usa isso sem fins lucrativos..
Vai ter que criar uma ong underlinux e ir falar com o Sr Celso Amorin (heheheheheheheheh) 
pedir esmola pro linus e quem sabe, ai sim tu consegue se livrar desta...

Ja to até vendo teu nome no spc
heheheheheheheheheh

----------


## MarcusMaciel

porra maneh to com uma dor de barriga sem sacanagem vim pra embratel 03:30 da manha fazer uma janela de manutencao... to aqui ate agora...a alias vo ficar ate meio dia.. mais a minha dor de barriga ta FODA

----------


## netuno

O nome Linux sempre foi registrado e de propriedade de Linus Torvalds, o que vai acontecer agora é que apenas as empresas que possuem suas distribuiçõesn deverão pagar uma taxa "simbólica" (de US$200 a US$500) para usar o nome Linux em suas distribuições. A confusão gerada pela notícia mal dada tb serve para enfraquecer a comunidade. Nada vai mudar, apenas o torvalds quis ganhar um troco a mais e controlar de forma mais formal, quais são as distros que usam seu nome.

----------


## vonlinkerstain

EEEEE
Ja achei que mesmo com caganeira o Scorpion iria ter que fazer um daqueles velhos scripts que a galera fazia para obrigar quem entrasse no site deles a votar naquele site para o ibest.
So que aqui iria ser para clicar nos anuncios do google.
hehehehehehehe

----------


## black_burn

Concordo plenamente com o Linus de cobrar pela marca, po afinal o kra desenvolveu o sistema sozinho... ( digo lah no inicio mesmo, não agora  :Big Grin:  )

E como outros disseram, o Linux so cresceu por causa de sua filosofia e de ajudas vindas de todos os lugares...

Se for realmente so isso não vejo problema de a comunidade se enfraquecer, mas se naum....


[]'s

----------


## MarcusMaciel

pow eu diminui a quantidade de banners do google no site...

----------


## Shadow_

Poxa, porquê vocês não lêem primeiro e postam depois?

Só vai precisar pagar quem usar a marca Linux e *ganhar dinheiro* com isso. O UnderLinux não vai precisar pagar! O Slack vende caixinha? sim -> paga, não -> não paga! A RH paga, o Ubuntu que distribui de graça não!

Simples assim!

O problema é que o Linus é obrigado por lei a defender a sua marca, ou pode perde-la. Dai um esperto qualquer registra e cobra de todo mundo. 

E além disso, $200 não vai deixar a RH mais pobre!

----------


## smvda

Acho a iniciativa muito certa, antes que venham e registrem melhor que fique na mão de alguem confiavel como o Linus mesmo ja mostrou competencia no que fez e ainda foi o pai de toda esta revolução de software livre que vemos hoje não acredito que ele vai bancar o pau no c* com todo mundo .... e depois R$ 500,00 para colocar o nome isso uma pequena doação ajuda e pronto ... então masrcas como debian conectiva Suse RH não vão mudar não .... e como o proprio linus colocou os fundos são para pagar possiveis ações judiciais ... como aconteceu com a SCO se a IBM não tivesse tomado peito ... quem de nos ai iria pagar ?????

então não criamos canico ... isso acredito que seja para o bem da maioria !

----------


## PotHix

Eu tambem apoio o registro do nome Linux...

O unico problema seria os Foruns de Linux mudarem de nome...Mas ja que isso não irá acontecer... :good:

----------


## agent_smith

Entendam o Fair USE: Coisas como fazer propaganda e apologia do Linux, não pagam... Assim, a Under não paga, as camisetas, as canecas,... Etc... Não pagam...

Agora, Novell, IBM, Sun, SCO, etc... PAGAM... 

Ok?

Abraços

8) 

Ps.: Já comecei a me clonar... Deêm uma olhada no MCyberX... Eheheheheh

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> pow eu diminui a quantidade de banners do google no site...


ehhehehe
Eu vi, ficou legal..
Ta dando certo isso?



```
Concordo plenamente com o Linus de cobrar pela marca, po afinal o kra desenvolveu o sistema sozinho... ( digo lah no inicio mesmo, não agora Very Happy )
```

 
Cara tu tem que ler um pouco mais sobre a história do linux...
Na verdade ele mais teve a idéia de fazer um SO novo, do que a desenvolveu.

Não foi ele quem teve a idéia de abrir o código para a comunidade, isso foi idéia do fundador do gnu...

----------


## natascha

Se já está registrado no nome do Linus, pra quê cobrar?
E outra, eu não entendi algumas explicações acima........O site Underlinux não cobraria pq é um local de livre acesso para discutir o Sistema Operacional..........mas as camisetas que são vendidas é $$ que entra para o responsável pelo site, $$ baseada na marca Linux......nesse caso acho que teria que ser cobrado, não?

E a Conectiva tbm, por exemplo........mês passado adquiri a versão 10 por R$300. Na caixa está escrito bem grande "Linux". Ela teria que pagar direitos, não? :roll:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> Se já está registrado no nome do Linus, pra quê cobrar?
> E outra, eu não entendi algumas explicações acima........O site Underlinux não cobraria pq é um local de livre acesso para discutir o Sistema Operacional..........mas as camisetas que são vendidas é $$ que entra para o responsável pelo site, $$ baseada na marca Linux......nesse caso acho que teria que ser cobrado, não?
> 
> E a Conectiva tbm, por exemplo........mês passado adquiri a versão 10 por R$300. Na caixa está escrito bem grande "Linux". Ela teria que pagar direitos, não? :roll:



Concordo, tudo bem que o valor é "simbólico" para uns, mas para outros vide underlinux ele pode não ser tão simbólico assim.
Não sei quem paga e quem não paga, isto tá meio estranho.

Acho que a conectiva deve pagar sim pois usa o nome, na minha opinião a Under, por vender camisetas talvez também tenha que pagar.

Por um acaso há algum advogado aqui no fórum?

P.S. Tu comprou para uso pessoal, ou para uso comercial?

----------


## edmafer

A Definição Debian de Software Livre (DFSG)

1.

Redistribuição livre

A licença de um componente Debian não pode restringir nenhuma parte interessada de vendê-lo, ou distribuir o software como parte de uma distribuição agregada de software contendo programas de diversas fontes diferentes. A licença não pode exigir um royalty ou outra taxa por esta venda.

http://www.debian.org/social_contract


Então, como fica?

----------


## MAJOR

huahuahuahuahuahua

Boa scorpion.

ahuahuahua
Fica tranquilo manow, isso é mais para não robarem a marca Linux.


=]
ahuauhahuauh
mas que seu comentario foi massa isso foi ahuahuahu.

----------


## Pedro0278

> eu nao vo pagar porra nenhuma.. hehehehehe eu nao ganho porra nenhuma com o site como que eu vo pagar ??? aaHUAUHuAHHUA


Meu patrão retou-se...

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> Postado originalmente por scorpion
> 
> eu nao vo pagar porra nenhuma.. hehehehehe eu nao ganho porra nenhuma com o site como que eu vo pagar ??? aaHUAUHuAHHUA
> 
> 
> Meu patrão retou-se...


Acho que ele tava brabo por causa da desfunção intestinal dele
ehehhehehe

----------


## LordNae

vejo toda essa política de registros e cobranças como uma proteção legal para a marca Linux...

a GPL ou outras licenças não protegem o nome Linux, a marca...

foi uma decisão correta, porém, mal divulgada pela imprensa...

e com certeza $200 não faz muita diferença pra nenhuma empresa.

abraços

----------


## natascha

*O Conectiva foi adquirido para uso da empresa.

E acho que já que está registrado no nome do Linus não há pq cobrar.*

----------


## Lipse

Leiam a página abaixo, os links que a notícia aponta e os comentários da página para entenderem o que está havendo e não saírem por aí falando besteiras, como fazem muitos:

http://www.noticiaslinux.com.br/nl1124763075.html

----------


## Nerso

AHahuaHUHU

Comecei a usar Linux esses tempos e ja querem cobrar, comoeu so pé frio :cry:

----------


## fpmazzi

salve moçada to de volta na area ....

To acompanhando este debate a partir de hoje, quando estou retornando, por motivos extras estava afastado desta maravilhosa comunidade.

Venho me expressar e dizer ke concordo com a opinão do pessoal ke diz ke o Linus tem ke registrar a marca, penso se a SACANA DA M$ resolve registrar nossa marca e consegue??? poderia começar ae o nosso fim ...

Eh so uma taxa para se usar a marca e como estamos crescendo nao axo nada de errado proteger a nós mesmos ....


Um abraço a TODOS ...

E UM SALVE PARA COMUNIDADE..... 8)

----------


## celo

O linux ja era registrado (prevençao contra o tio Bill). A unica diferença e que agora o Linus esta cobrando pelo uso da marca para fins lucrativos.

Nao precisarão pagar licensa:

# empresas que tenham relaçao com a marca linux apenas pelo fato de ter maquinas com o SO instalado;

# Empresas e sites que usam o nome linux nao visando lucro com isso;

#empresas e sites que façam "propaganda" da marca linux;

# etc.

Entao nem a UNDERLINUX nem as empresas que sao responsaveis por criar as diversas distros nao terao que pagar :good: 

Um abraço

------------------------------

Marcelo Andre

Eu sou apenas um rapaz latino-americano que esta começando no mundo linux 
:dedi: Slackware :dedi:

----------


## Bit

Em resumo:
- Empresas como o Habibs e outras que instalaram distros Linux em suas máquinas / servidores terão de pagar licenças absurdas dessas citadas, mas usuários domésticos que usam apenas por usar não terão de pagar. É isso?

Se for não sei se é bom ou ruim...
Tá mais pra ruim porquê uma licença Windows seria mais barata, o que faria que os usuários fãs de Linux por ter custo zero (normalmente por isso), corresse para os braços da Microsoft novamente... E muitos profissionais em Linux não seriam mais contratados porquê... se forem usar mais Windows em máquinas a partir de agora, não vão precisar de profissionais em Linux...
Ou seja... dinheiro jogado fora em cursos pelos profissionais da área e outras coisas simplesmente por causa dessa licença...  :Frown: 

Hoje em dia, os grandes empresários querem economizar ao máximo.

Não sei se a minha colocação é correta, mas é o que dá a entender. ^^''

Se eu entendi errado e alguém puder me corrigir agradeceria. :good:

----------


## MAJOR

Se o Habibs vender sua imagem assim:


Habibs, rápido em até 28min, pois todos nossos sistemas de controle interno estão equipados com o sistema LINUX.


Sim,
Vão pagar.

----------


## fred_m

Galera, 
Isso me preocupa muito, pois ameaça o uso do linux nas empresas.
Por exemplo, onde trabalho, o carro chefe sempre foi windows, levei o linux para lá com uma série vantagens, uma delas, a que salta mais os olhos é $$$$ gratuita a aquisição e atualização.

Quando a Red Hat descontinuou seu Red Hat linux e seguiu apenas como Red Hat Enterprise Linux, o gerente de Ti já veio logo com gracinha, "uhe, o linux agora é pago é ??" e ai começa-se as expeculações: isso é só o começo !! depois vem mais e lá na frente vamos ter que pagar da mesma forma que a M$$$.

Então, as vezes os cabeções de TI que só pensam em $$$ podem ter, erroneamente a visão de que isso é uma tendência e daqui a uns anos o linux será pago. Dai eles começam a querer tirar linux de dentro das empresas.

Abraços.

----------


## morronix

> AHahuaHUHU
> 
> Comecei a usar Linux esses tempos e ja querem cobrar, comoeu so pé frio :cry:


MANU..VC NÃO ESTÁ SOZINHO NESSA....EU TBM.......SOH ME PHODO.... :toim:

----------


## morronix

mas eu ciente de que eu naun vo pagar...naun vo mais falar pro meus camaradas que eu uso linux..a partir de agora, só uso Ubuntu!(não estou mais citando a marcas linux..hehehehe!)

----------


## icoslau

Poxa pessoal, 
Antes de postarem coisas do tipo, ah vou ter que tirar meu Linux, não vou recomendar mais, não vou continuar com os cursos de atualização, etc, e principalmente, não lerem todos os posts aqui lançados para verem o que as pessoas já falaram, leiam pelo menos estes e acabem com esta confusão toda.

1) O uso em si de distribuições, por parte do usuário, não necessitará de licensas, visto que o uso se enquadra no tipo "Fair use." Neste mesmo sentido, caso vc queira vender canecas com inscrições do tipo "Eu amo Linux" ou coisas do tipo, tbem nao necessitará, visto que vc está promovendo a marca. É importante destacar que a licensa que se fala é sobre, e somente sobre, a marca, não como nos softwares proprietarios, onde a licensa é sobre a utilização do produto.

2) Caso vc venha a usar a marca Linux em um site, mas este tenha conteudo relacionado ao SO, não necessitará tbem da licensa. Aqui pode-se ver claramente um exemplo quando do uso da marca Linux no site linuxchix.com (nada relacionado ao linuxchix.org), que (não cheguei a acessa-lo) ao que parece não continha material positivo sobre o SO Linux.

3) Em um caso que fora relatado aqui, do Habbis, pelas considerações realizadas no site http://www.linuxmark.org/who_needs.html não vejo que esta rede de fastfood deveria, em tese, adquirir lincensa, visto que, no caso citado, ela estaria promovendo o Linux (Fair Use), e creio que niguem viria a comprar um beirute apenas por causa do SO usado no sistema de entrega, ou seja, não haveria ganho por parte dela (direto) com a associação.

4) Porém, caso o site, ou a empresa, venha a por exemplo, realizar consultoria e utiliza-se da marca Linux como referencia, ex. XXX Consultoria em Linux, deverá adquirir licença. O que ocorre aqui, é que seu produto ou serviço, em fato, só existe por causa da relação com o SO, e neste caso, tanto o prod. ou o serv. provavelmente já possuem marca registrada, onde percebemos duas importantes relações. Se vc provavelmente quer defender este produto ou serviço, afinal de contas, não gostaria de um concorrente "XXX Consultoria 'para' Linux", atuando no mesmo ramo, e portanto, podendo vir a confundir seus clientes, Linus T. vê tbem que deve proteger sua marca (que é administrada pela LMI), visto que vc esta obtendo lucro direito através dela. A outra imprtante relação é no sentido de uma empresa não se utilizar da marca Linux para beneficio proprio, afinal de contas, sabemos que esta marca carrega consigo um alto grau de confiabilidade e segurança, que seria derivado diretamente à empresa que viesse a usar por exemplo "Linux - Sistemas de Segurança.", em muitos casos o consumidor poderia vir a ser ludibriado com a associação de que um sistema de segurança privada, relacionado (mas não necessariamente baseado com o Linux) poderia ser melhor que outros, apenas como exemplo.

Estes são pequenos exemplos, até em muito já divulgados, mas que parecem não estarem sendo assimilados pela maioria.
Em suma, se vc usa o SO em seu sistema, otimo, continue usando e divulgando, isso não é crime e nao gera a necessidade de licença.
Se seu site publica matérias, não ofensivas ao SO, use e continue a promove-lo. Tbem nao é crime.
Se vc quer vender imãs de geladeira com Linux impresso, ótimo, estará promovendo ele cada vez mais.
Agora, caso vc venha a ter um prod. ou serv. e disponibiliza-lo publicamente mediante remuneração, utilizando da marca Linux, entre em contato com LMI e verifique se é necessário o uso da licensa, empresas de consultoria que utilizarem Linux em seu nome comercial, bem provavelmente deverão, mas em contra-partida, o que são u$200,00 para uma empresa sendo que poderá vincular seu nome com um dos mais prestigiados SO do planeta?

Por fim, e sei que este post criará trolls, se não aqui em outros lugares, a proteção da marca junto as distros é capitulo a parte, pois quando estas vendem serviços agregados já agragam as devidas licenças pela marca, não pelo sistema em si.

E antes de levantarem pedras contra Linus Torvalds, até se referindo a ele como o novo Bill G., lembrem-se que em suma, Linus não levará para casa nenhum centavo ( ao contrario de Bill que já levou Bilhões), sendo que o $ arrecadado nas licenças será utilizado pela LMI para custear o proprio instituto com vista a proteção da marca, e no futuro, ter capacidade de defender os usuarios do SO ou da marca contra atitudes como a da SCO, lembram-se dela?, se não fosse a IBM, Novell e Red Hat, quem defenderia o SO? Futuramente poderemos ter uma entidade que tome para si esta responsabilidade.

Abs a todos e, espero ter ajudado um pouco a esclarecer a diferença entre licença por marca e licença por uso de software.

Ref: Linux Mark Institute

----------


## Lipse

> Se o Habibs vender sua imagem assim:
> 
> 
> Habibs, rápido em até 28min, pois todos nossos sistemas de controle interno estão equipados com o sistema LINUX.
> 
> 
> sim,
> Vão pagar.
> 
> do contrário, não.


Vc está tão por dentro do assunto que deveria virar consultor de marcas e afins.

Isso que vc disse é um absurdo.

A o Habibs seria cobrado se ele mudasse seu nome para "HabibsLinux", por exemplo, e não por dizer que usa Linux nas suas aplicações. A cobrança é para marcas que usem o nome Linux no meio delas e não que fazem citação do Linux nos seus negócios comerciais.

Leiam as notícias e não somente os títulos.

----------


## PotHix

Belo post icoslau...

É exatamente o que eu tinha em mente, e o pessoal devia ler isso e perceber que não é o fim do mundo, e que o Linux não vai ganhar uma grande vantagem com isso...

E nos protegerá de posteriores "ataques" como os da SCO...

Abraços.

----------


## icoslau

Tks PotH,

Na verdade nem ia postar quando vi o assunto, mas sou um cara bem mala mesmo, que quando ve um desses topicos se desenvolver lê todas as msg pra ver por que caminhos a galera anda, e pô, nao da pra ficar inerte, tem muita gente que viaja so por causa de um espirro.

Lembro-me bem da época da briga com a SCO, po, vi até admin esperiente entrar em panico e sair mudando SO.

Pera lá pessoal, vamos analisar as coisas com calma, sem essa de baixar o script de algum lugar e sair dando um chmod +x e pimba, pelo menos da uma olhada, nem que seja no mcedit (q eu particularmente até gosto), dem uma consultada antes, como diz o cabelo la do vivaolinux, "leia as fontes".

Abs,

----------


## MAJOR

Lipse,
para ter certeza , mandei um email para LMI.
Colocando exatamente oq tinha dito aqui, porem como mandei a partir do site, não tenho esse email em mãos, porem tenho a resposta q é :

De: Jon maddog Hall <[email protected]>
Para: [email protected]
Cc: [email protected]
Data: 29/08/2005 20:10
Assunto: Re: [linuxmark] linuxmark contact us submission

>I needed a sub license.

No. That's fair use.

md

--
Jon "maddog" Hall
Executive Director Linux International(R)
email: [email protected] 80 Amherst St.
Voice: +1.603.672.4557 Amherst, N.H. 03031-3032 U.S.A.
WWW: http://www.li.org

Board Member: Uniforum Association, USENIX Association

(R)Linux is a registered trademark of Linus Torvalds in several countries.
(R)Linux International is a registered trademark in the USA used pursuant
to a license from Linux Mark Institute, authorized licensor of Linus
Torvalds, owner of the Linux trademark on a worldwide basis
(R)UNIX is a registered trademark of The Open Group in the USA and other
countries.


Tambem mandei um email falando para eles darem exemplos mais abrangentes em seu site, 
agradeceram e falaram que sugestoes são sempre bem vindas. 

é isso ai pessoal , entrem lá em mandem mail mesmo, assim isso será respondido por ninguem menos que maddog e tambem ficamos mais ciente das possibilidades.


Desculpem por dar um exemplo mal sucedido, porem acho que faltou maiores exemplos no site do mesmo.


Lipse, sei que você pode ser bem mais educado do que isso  :Wink:  

Valew
e
Abraços

----------


## cytron

Eu acho o seguinte...

Comunidade é comunidade, quem não estiver de acordo pula fora, poque a comunidade não pula fora, por isso é chamada de comunidade.

O Linux já me deu muita grana e vai continuar a me dar muito mais... Contribuir com a campanha Linux em algum valor pequeno é mais do que minha obrigação, é uma questão de ética, princípios, reconhecimento.

O que eu não aceito é se um dia o Linux passar a ter um valor pela licença de uso. Durante anos estamos felizes apoiados na base de que Linux é Opensource e FREE, se algum desses ítens mudar irei ficar muito decepcionado.

Mas é como o colega aí falou, muitas pessoas estão fazendo barulho desnecessário. O poder não subiu à cabeça de Torvalds, pois do contrário, já era para ter subido quando o Linux explodiu pelo mundo inteiro.

Na minha opnião Torvalds continua sendo o mesmo, com a única diferênca de que agora ele está mais precavido, pro caso de alguém dar uma de "Jõao sem braço" e registrar a marca Linux.

E quanto ao fato de cobrar uma taxa pelo uso da marca... Estamos seguros, esse valor não será repassado para nós, a final, GPL e GNU estão aí para isso.

O máximo que pode acontecer é as representantes das distros diminuirem o entusiasmo, mas isso não fará muita diferênça, pois quem mantém e atualiza realmente somos nós, a comunidade.

Por isso eu digo, somos uma comunidade e ninguém pode nos tirar isso!

Linus Torvalds foi o criador...

Mas somos nós quem cuidamos, educamos e o fizemos crescer!

Não é o nome quem faz o Linux, mas é o Linux quem faz o nome.

----------


## PotHix

Cytron e MAJOR...

Eu concordo plenamente com vocês...

MAJOR esclareceu umas duvidas com relação a LMI e o Cytron falou tudo!!!

O LInus continua o mesmo, ele só irá cobrar uma pequena taxa de algumas empresas que poderão pagar sem muito esforço, e que será usado para os devidos fins, pois, ele está responsável pelo Linux agora, e responderá por tudo e se for necessário pagará, para o bem da comunidade...

E a comunidade que da andamentos ao Linux, sem comunidade o Linux acaba...

E eu sinceramente acho que o Torvalds está fazendo a coisa certa...

Abraços a todos,

----------


## Visitante

Tio Bill, Tio Bill !!!!!

Windows, Windows !!!!

----------


## dctalk

sou totalmente a favor!

ah o que é 200 dólares, 5000 dólares pra uma empresa como conectiva, red hat.
mesmo distro como slackware, debian, gentoo dá pra pagar com eventos vendas de box, camisas, doações de empresas e etc.

fala sério! tem gente acha que só porque é free, cobrar alguma coisa de torna um absurdo! 
tem gente que nem compra uma camisa oficial da distro e etc.

com certeza ele tá querendo proteger a marca, e não quer explorar ninguém e desse jeito tá evitando problemas futuros.

----------


## Lipse

> Lipse, sei que você pode ser bem mais educado do que isso ;) 
> 
> Valew
> e
> Abraços


Tem razão. Desculpa cara, reconheço meu erro e pesso perdão. Me exaltei por naquele momento já estar de cabeça cheia por outros motivos e por ver comentários absurdos em outros locais sobre esse assunto, mas isso não justifica a falta de cidadania que demonstrei, pois todos têm direito de dar sua opinião.

Foi mal.

Abraço.

----------


## PotHix

Lipse,

Sem crise...

É normal nos exaltarmos as vezes quando estamos discutindo um assunto polemico...

Eu acho que esse tópico sanou as duvidas de muita gente...

 :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mcyberx

> eu nao vo pagar porra nenhuma.. hehehehehe eu nao ganho porra nenhuma com o site como que eu vo pagar ??? aaHUAUHuAHHUA


quem que ganha com venda de camiseta

----------


## shadow(sem senha)

Tesmpestade no copo de agua, so muda o nome pra under, e boa, apoio o Trovalds nistto pelo que ja foi dito acima, gente, parem de ser tão tapados, ja disse que so a marca tem que ser paga não o Software,, e se as distros quiserem cobrar dos usuários, quem vai estar pecando é ela, não o Linus...

----------


## fpmazzi

> Eu acho o seguinte...
> 
> Comunidade é comunidade, quem não estiver de acordo pula fora, poque a comunidade não pula fora, por isso é chamada de comunidade.
> 
> O Linux já me deu muita grana e vai continuar a me dar muito mais... Contribuir com a campanha Linux em algum valor pequeno é mais do que minha obrigação, é uma questão de ética, princípios, reconhecimento.
> 
> O que eu não aceito é se um dia o Linux passar a ter um valor pela licença de uso. ... o nome.


É isso ae Cytron,

Por isso que sabemos que o Linux foi, é e sempre será uma base forte, pois temos um "PAI", que sabe realmente como cuidar de nós imagina se uma Micro$oft da Vida resolve tenta patentia a marca (ja tentaram), ia se o caos, imagina nao poder mais usar realmente a marca e ainda ser processado??? pensem nisso Dou todo o meu apoio ao Linus em tomar esta posição e o que os amigos Cytron e MAJOR disseram já devem acabar com essa polemica e continuarmos unidos, CRESCEREMOS AINDA MAIS.

Abraços A Todos ....

e Viva O LINUX .....


:clap: :good: :clap: :good: :clap:

----------


## cytron

Pessoal, valeu pelos comentários.

O Linux nunca vai cair, desde seu lançamento ele vem subindo cada vez mais, não porque ele tem um nome bonitinho ou um pinguim como mascote, mas porque ele tem uma comunidade que toma conta. Somos uma comunidade e me orgulho disso, pois mesmo sem nos conhecermos, mesmo sem a maioria ter visto o outro pessoalmente, mesmo sem morarmos na mesma cidade, ainda assim conseguimos ser uma comunidade de sucesso.

Eu adimiro isso, resolvemos problemas juntos, levantamos questões juntos, pedimos perdão juntos, ..., somos nossos próprios heróis.

Viramos noites no computador, estudamos a fundo, fuçamos a internet inteira atrás de informações, ..., tudo para responder uma pergunta de um desconhecido, tudo para ajudar um desconhecido, corrigimos e desenvolvemos programas, trabalhamos duro em prol de um mundo onde os produtos são distribuidos de graça, nada é vendido, apenas reconhecido.

Nós desenvolvemos nosso próprio mundo, aqui as empresas e os mensalões não mandam, essa é a prova mais concreta de que nós, onde a maioria é jovem, temos capacidade para melhorar o mundo, não brigamos, não fazemos guerras, não passamos por cima de ninguém.

...

Nós é que somos a maior potência do mundo. Somos a comunidade Softeware Livre!!! (ehhhh)

Nossos esforços hoje sustentam redes das universidades, bancos, megas empresas, o setor militar e muitos outros lugares. E não estamos em um lugar xulo não, estamos é nos servidores!

Ganhamos empresas como a IBM, Novel, Nokia, até o governo está pensando em nós agora. Mais que isso, a grande Microsoft morre de inveja e tenta nos derrubar.

Nós somos assim, pequenos e desconhecidos, ..., mas somos milhões e milhões!!! Ninguém pode nos deter, somos os portadores do progresso, da inovação, da liberdade... Somos a comunidade Linux, free e opensource!

----------


## vfsmount

Afffffff

maior furada hem!

Bom creio que esta praticamente impossivel conseguir cobrar dos usuarios licenca para usar o linux, ele ta aí na internet, fonte aberto e tudo mais, acho que ele nao registrou os trechos do fonte do kernel como fizeram os caras da SCO, deve ser pra evitar que o nome seja usado para fins lucrativos em empresas por ai a fora.
Bom

espero que seja isso
hauhauhauhuahuahuha

----------


## vfsmount

Afffffffff

maior furada hem!!!1

Espero que nao seja igual os caras da SCO fizeram! 
imagino eu que deve ser só pros otros nao usar o nome por ai, pra ganhar dinheiro em cima do trabalho dos outros, por q maior parte de tudo isso que o linux é hoje, é fruto de desenvolvedores por todo o mundo.

Ele não é loko
hauhauhuahuahuahuhauhauhauhua

----------


## Bios

Ihh gente .... ta um tempão no lugar errado eheheh  :Big Grin:  

 :Embarrassment: fftopic2:  :Embarrassment: fftopic2:

----------

